
Show HN: In two years we recreated Excel's formula engine in TypeScript - chrishere
https://github.com/handsontable/hyperformula
======
jjgreen
I see you've not implemented STDEV yet, when you do, make sure you don't make
the mistake that Excel did itself!

[http://eprintspublications.npl.co.uk/1793/](http://eprintspublications.npl.co.uk/1793/)

